# course to drawing



## zezosomo (Apr 8, 2015)

hello everybody
this is course to drawing using pencil


download this course


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah right. Trick me once shame on you.


----------



## zezosomo (Apr 8, 2015)

this is not trick


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

zezosomo said:


> this is not trick


Wait until the moderators see the link.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello. I do not open links I do not know or trust. Asking us to download the link is (1) advertising which is not permitted on this site unless you are a paid advertiser and (2) since we do not know you or your link who is to say the link does not have viruses attached? In the best interest of the members of this group your link has been removed.

We welcome you to join in and share your art and if you are, indeed, a graphite artist we encourage you to share your tips here without asking us to download a link from a questionable source.


----------

